

Ask HN: Beginner/introductory book on Discrete Math/CompSci? - jozi9


======
kelvinrussel
Discrete Mathematics and it's applications - Kenneth Rosen
[http://www.bookdepository.com/Discrete-Mathematics-Its-
Appli...](http://www.bookdepository.com/Discrete-Mathematics-Its-Applications-
Kenneth-Rosen/9780071315012)

Once you finish that, get to Concrete Mathematics by Donald Knuth et. al.

------
jfaerman
The Art of Computer Programming, by Donald Knuth

~~~
brudgers
_Concrete Mathematics_ is probably a more relevant Knuthwerk.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/cr/0201558025/n=1/ref=aw_cr_i_1?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/cr/0201558025/n=1/ref=aw_cr_i_1?qid=1306758737&sr=1-1)

